# what is your favorite composer of all time my answer might suprise but pls read...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

AHh .. the great , the stunning pannoorama ofthee mighty Thomas Crécquillon borrn in Béthumme France in the norh, i love and cheerish his , sonngs,,, sacred work,, motets , instrumental rendition by Glenn Wilson on some nnaxos,,, iis music is pure magic and he an obscur enigmatiiic figure.

When i first heard of him on Brabant ensemble, missa mort m'a privé , i was instantly spellbound ,chharm ,bless ect

He not a major key playyer in franco-flemissh composer or renaissance or classical as a whole buut the short amount he made mean a lot to me, :tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What a tough question. The ONE. The single most cherished composer. So what composer has given me the most pleasure, thrills, emotional rollercoaster rides? Laugh all you want, but I suppose it would have to be ------- *Tchaikovsky*. The symphonies, concertos, ballets, chamber works, tone poems, choral music, piano music. The operas! He did it all, and I love it all. Despite all the vast repertoire I know, there's something about his music that just reaches into the soul like no other. The Pathetique I could listen to every day and never tire of. Yes, Tchaikovsky is it when it comes down to it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mozart was my first love in music and now I'm a happily married man


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Bruckner. Whenever the world goes againt me, and it rarely fails to do so when opportunity is given, his musical universe is a good place to spend some time.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice mention. Sym 6 is so effective that i have spent a lifetime avoiding it due to its perfect reflection of the painful emotions of a negative personal event.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tough question. I really can't say a favorite. At one time I would have said Beethoven. Perhaps still so.

For opera it is much tougher as my favorites go with many composers, but Bellini is definitely the composer of my favorite opera. However, for sheer volume of operas that are great and high on my list, I might have to say Wagner.


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

I hate going for the predictable and obvious, but give me Beethoven. His works are unexcelled in so many forms--string quartets, symphonies, overtures, piano sonatas and concertos, etc., etc. In my unoriginal opinion, he remains the greatest.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bartók. ,..............


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for Beethoven.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crequillon is very beautiful, but (from my recollection) lacks the sturdiness of someone like Josquin, who is also mellifluous but embraces a certain amount of chromaticism. I also admire Josquin's structures, very grand. Talking of pre-baroque composers.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> AHh .. the great , the stunning pannoorama ofthee mighty Thomas Crécquillon borrn in Béthumme France in the norh, i love and cheerish his , sonngs,,, sacred work,, motets , instrumental rendition by Glenn Wilson on some nnaxos,,, iis music is pure magic and he an obscur enigmatiiic figure.
> 
> When i first heard of him on Brabant ensemble, missa mort m'a privé , i was instantly spellbound ,chharm ,bless ect
> 
> He not a major key playyer in franco-flemissh composer or renaissance or classical as a whole buut the short amount he made mean a lot to me, :tiphat:


I hope you've heard the Egidius Kwartet recordings, both the disc of music by Crécquillon and in fact the Leiden Choirbook set


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach. Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I hope you've heard the Egidius Kwartet recordings, both the disc of music by Crécquillon and in fact the Leiden Choirbook set*

Of course im a devotee to Crécquillon, Mandryka, i have everything almost even in vynil is french chanson genra or beautiful, is sacred work rival peers of iiis time, cruelly underrated, shround into mysterieous foog, we dont know nothing of his private liife , if he were priest or average guys, whatever all we know he was in service of Charles V a king that had the best of musiciann under is service, what a lucky s.o.b hehehe,, quel veinnard ce type quand penser vouz monsieur?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Bach. Johann Sebastian Bach.


What Art Rock said.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> *I hope you've heard the Egidius Kwartet recordings, both the disc of music by Crécquillon and in fact the Leiden Choirbook set*
> 
> Of course im a devotee to Crécquillon, Mandryka, i have everything almost even in vynil is french chanson genra or beautiful, is sacred work rival peers of iiis time, cruelly underrated, shround into mysterieous foog, we dont know nothing of his private liife , if he were priest or average guys, whatever all we know he was in service of Charles V a king that had the best of musiciann under is service, what a lucky s.o.b hehehe,, quel veinnard ce type quand penser vouz monsieur?


This is a good thing









Quand j'étais enfant le mot anglais dont on se servait pour "veinard" était "jammy" parce qu'on était chanceux si on mangait une tartine avec de la confiture. C'était un mot de Manchester je pense, de l'argot scolaire.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got a fair number of favourites but Shostakovich probably heads the list.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I think we all know my favorite composer by now, but I think I'll make a point to check out the composers listed here. 

How about some explanations?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> I think we all know my favorite composer by now, but I think I'll make a point to check out the composers listed here.
> 
> How about some explanations?


What do you think of this?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Fredx2098 said:


> I think we all know my favorite composer by now, but I think I'll make a point to check out the composers listed here.
> 
> How about some explanations?


For a long time it was Bach, but I may be returning to Mozart. He conveys me to a state of bliss more than any other composer.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

That is totally awesome album yet i have it in lazy legite pay mp3, not lp not cd, how lame of me, but anyway, fantastic album of french chanson, Mandryka what do you think of , french chanson genra of :Costeley, arcadelt, claudin, sermisy,Obrecht * bon un bourginon plus hollandais que franco flamands=but thhe think is dutch is sutch a beautyfull language look has chanson genra different language same good olde 16th century im used to like 1530- t'il 1635, i created a paradox,time travel ,trought music , imagination ,discipline, meditation, i lurks in the mid 16th century and 15 th century England, yep most be,beleive me sir...

:tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> What do you think of this?


That's absolutely beautiful just from the first bars. I'll have to get my hands on his music. I love polyphonic music. Just downloaded Monteverdi's madrigals after our boy depro mentioned them. I want to be in a choir again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> I think we all know my favorite composer by now, but I think I'll make a point to check out the composers listed here.
> 
> How about some explanations?


Franz Joseph Haydn - best classical composer who ever lived who echoed the past (Stamitz, Vivaldi, Handel), was firmly grounded within the present day (contemporary of and friend to Mozart), and was instrumental in the genesis and evolution of all that followed in the future (instructor to Beethoven).

He's generally considered to be both the "Father" of the symphony and the string quartet yet ironically was not actually the "father" of any children.

He married Maria Anna Keller, the elder sister of his first love who had become a nun. She turned out to be a spendthrift, bad-tempered, unattractive, did not care for music and was unable to have children. But if you're willing to overlook those qualities she was quite the catch, eh?

Lucky at composition - unlucky in love...

Haydn was the wittiest composer who ever lived, and among the most wildly inventive which naturally makes one assume that he may have actually been Canadian (someone may need to fact-check that last one as I'm fairly certain that I'm just making it up).

Favourite Haydn conductors - Bernstein ("London" and "Paris" symphonies;"Die Schöpfung") and Beecham (1956 English language recording of "The Seasons").

If you prefer to purchase your music by the pound (or kilo) or if you like to take advantage of BOGO sales (buy one get one free) you can't go wrong with the reliably prolific Haydn.


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

Bruckner. I just love listening to the symphonies and feel an almost visceral connection to the music. It provokes tears and unrestrained joy on a purely musical basis (there are no accompanying thoughts other than 'this is amazing', 'oh my...'). I experience this with other composers, but more intermittently. I don't think I'm a naturally musical person but I find myself humming and badly whistling Bruckner more than other composers after comparable periods of listening. All that repetition really works for me.

The Brucknerian sound-world is very appealing. Love the brass. Love it even more when the strings are swirling/stabbing away at the same time. 

I have fairly catholic (note the small 'c') tastes in Bruckner interpretations and greatly enjoy Furtwangler, Giulini, Wand, Jochum, Bohm and Celibidache, amongst others.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

For a long time it was Beethoven, nobody could touch him. Then years later for a long time it was Mozart.
Now, it's still Mozart and I don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I can't have one single composer. I do favour Brahms , Schumann. Recently, been listening to a lot of Bruckner. I could go on with the composers that I like


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree Mozart is the man for all seasons, with more representation of lightness, shade and even darkness than other composers. However, I would never want to be far from J.S. Bach, Bruckner, Hummel or Haydn.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> Bruckner. Whenever the world goes againt me, and it rarely fails to do so when opportunity is given, his musical universe is a good place to spend some time.


Me too. He ennobles the world.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I think we all know my favorite composer by now, but I think I'll make a point to check out the composers listed here.
> 
> How about some explanations?


I don't, actually. Is it Feldman?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> That's absolutely beautiful just from the first bars. I'll have to get my hands on his music. I love polyphonic music. Just downloaded Monteverdi's madrigals after our boy depro mentioned them. I want to be in a choir again.


I assume from your tastes that you've tried Gesualdo? Had to check, just in case you hadn't...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tallisman said:


> I don't, actually. Is it Feldman?


Bingo! There's nothing I like more than quiet, slow, long, undynamic, arrhythmic, intricately composed mixtures of consonance and dissonance. With a more standard piece, the meaning is more or less on the surface, but with a Feldman piece it requires a lot of focus and even multiple to listens to comprehend the rationale behind it, otherwise it just sounds like random notes played in a boring way. I like how it can demand my full attention for multiple listens and still hear new ideas each time.



Tallisman said:


> I assume from your tastes that you've tried Gesualdo? Had to check, just in case you hadn't...


I have not, but a glance at his wikipedia page looks like I would definitely enjoy his music. I can't have enough chromaticism.

Actually it seems like I do have some of his music but I don't know if I've listened to it. I'll get to it!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Is it OK that I don't have a single favorite composer? I am having a really hard time choosing only one of Beethoven, Sibelius, Bach, Shostakovich.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Stravinsky, I would say...


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`m not exactly sure of my own answer and could have answered with a different `B` earlier today if it was asked then but my current answer is Brahms to this question. I don`t think I appreciate Brahms more than the other `B`s but I`m certainly more passionate with his music nowadays. Maybe it is just because it is 3 a.m. here and you know Brahms is more of a night guy. I dunno really...


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Overall, Bach, Schumann and Beethoven, in that order...but I love every great star in this galaxy..


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Eusebius12 said:


> Overall, Bach, Schumann and Beethoven, in that order...but I love every great star in this galaxy..


Of course anyone who has read my posts in various Mozart threads would conclude that I am a thorough Mozartean...which I am. Also a Schubertean. Mozart and Schubert are colossal, but I tend to listen to (and play) Beethoven more, something about his drive and musical integrity which mean more (although now I tend to view them as composers rather on a level, with Mozart actually ahead of Beethoven in terms of sheer compositional achievement, with Schubert only a little behind). I have to mention Chopin, Faure and Handel as special favourites also. Domenico Scarlatti, Brahms, Richard Strauss, Monsieur de St Colombe, Palestrina, Josquin, Buxtehude, Byrd, Vivaldi, Veracini, Purcell, Elgar, Debussy, Scriabin, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Franck, the list is endless


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I have not, but a glance at his wikipedia page looks like I would definitely enjoy his music. I can't have enough chromaticism.
> 
> Actually it seems like I do have some of his music but I don't know if I've listened to it. I'll get to it!


You've got a treat in store, let me tell you.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> Of course anyone who has read my posts in various Mozart threads would conclude that I am a thorough Mozartean...which I am. Also a Schubertean. Mozart and Schubert are colossal, but I tend to listen to (and play) Beethoven more, something about his drive and musical integrity which mean more (although now I tend to view them as composers rather on a level, with Mozart actually ahead of Beethoven in terms of sheer compositional achievement, with Schubert only a little behind). I have to mention Chopin, Faure and Handel as special favourites also. Domenico Scarlatti, Brahms, Richard Strauss, Monsieur de St Colombe, Palestrina, Josquin, Buxtehude, Byrd, Vivaldi, Veracini, Purcell, Elgar, Debussy, Scriabin, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Franck, the list is endless


Must confess I prefer Schubert's late sonatas to Beethoven's sonatas, in general.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

A short answer to this is Beethoven and Shostakovich for me. They have both great symphonies and string Quartets.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> Bartók. ,..............


Bartok?! Who woulda thunk it! Hello from Lark. The Ramor String Quartet!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It starts with an M & ends with a T... 
I before E except after C.
The second favorite died crying out his name...
Two immortal geniuses in more than name.
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Larkenfield said:


> It starts with an M & ends with a T...
> I before E except after C.
> *The runnerup* favorite died exclaiming his name.


M....r?
........


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jdec said:


> M....r?
> ........


My guess also for runner-up.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> My guess also for runner-up.


A stupendous runner-up in my view.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Giacomo Meyerbeer? :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Judith said:


> I can't have one single composer. I do favour Brahms , Schumann. Recently, been listening to a lot of Bruckner. I could go on with the composers that I like


Any of my top 5 could become number 1, but that set of 5 hasn't changed in decades. It's hardly original.

Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Schubert
Brahms


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*My top 6*

*- J.S. Bach*
- Mozart
- Beethoven
- Haydn
- Chopin 
- Brahms

(I don't know Brahms too well, but still include him for his 1st. symphony and his his 1st piano concerto)


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Bach, then maybe... don't know, Brahms or Dvorak.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Mahler...…..………………………..


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------

